# Remington Sportsman 78 Rifles



## Joe Boleo (Jun 3, 2007)

From 1978 to 1982 (or there abouts) Remington made the Sportsman 78 bolt action rifle. It is a cheaper Model 700. About two years ago, I found one that was like new in .270 Winchester in the used gun rack at a local gun shop and it was cheap. It appeared to be unfired and it went home with me. I got around to scoping it and took it to the range and it was a tack driver. This rifle is not fussy about what I feed it.

Today I was in another gun shop and saw the same model rifle in .30-06 sitting in the used gun rack. It was like new and came with the original box and the price was cheap. I had a store discount card for $25.00 and applied it to the sale. It came home with me. I hate it when that happens. Take care...
Joe


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Cool


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

Those are excellent rifles at a fraction of the cost of a new Model 700. All the best...
Gil


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I believe the model 788 is the same barrel and trigger group as the 700 the only difference is it's on a birch stock. I do know they are a very good rifle.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Lots of REAL accurate customs made from 788 receivers. Got any pics?


----------

